# [Eclipse Europa] "Run Last Launched" funkt. nicht



## reibi (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin mitlerweile schon n guter Nutzer von Eclipse Europa.

Aber eine Sache von vorher geht nicht merh. Oder ich bin vielleicht zu blöd das rauszufinden.

Und zwar unter: *Window/Preferences/General/Keys* ging immer ne Option "Run Last Launched".

Das war so angenehm dass man auch ruhig ne andere Datei im Editor geöffnet haben konnte und trotzdem sein Programm, welches zuvor gestartet wurde, starten konnte.

Das geht nicht mehr! Schade :-(

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Vielleicht gibts ja einfach nur n anderen Weg den ich noch nicht rausgefunden habe.

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## reibi (26. Jul 2007)

Huhu,

habs mir mal schnell selber beantwortet.

Also die Haben bei Eclipse 3.3 grad mal das Konzept geändert.

Und zwar ist mit 
1.)"Run as Java Applickation" die aktuelle geöffnete Datei gemeint
2.)NUR "Run" kann man separat einstellen. Dort kann man sagen dass die letzte geLaunchete Datei gemeint sein soll. Und zwar unter : *Window..Preferences..Run/Debug..Launching..Launch Operations*

Des weiteren kann man noch ne Menge unkontollierten Quatsch einstellen wie: Wenn sich die Datei nicht starten lässt dann starte die zuletzt gelaunchete. usw. Ist für mich nicht gebräuchlich weil man bei dieser Variante ja nie weiss welche Datei grad gelaunchet wird.. ausser man erinnert sich immer jeweils zurück.

naja.

:###
Die Infos hab ich hier gefunden:

Frage: http://groups.google.de/group/de.comp.lang.java/msg/7aced14995729d1c
Antwort: http://groups.google.de/group/de.comp.lang.java/msg/a7c9f310d3747abb

Die Konfiguration kann man dann natürlich auch abspeichern und beim anderen Workspace auch verwenden.

;-)


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------

